# Which Osprey pack???



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Syncros 10, Raptor 10 and Viper 9 are the ones I'm considering.

First off, I hate my Lobo. Well I don't actually hate it, but it's short comings are starting to bug me. Though it has a 100 oz bladder, by the time it is only 1/2-2/3 full it has the shape and feel of a sausage rolling around on my back. My typical accouterments include a Blackburn Mamouth pump, 29er tibe, CO2 inflator and 2 cartridges, multi tool, 3 levers, small parts bag, a big cell phone, 2 small towels and a gu or chew and keys. And though I don't think I necessarily _need_ to take more stuff on my typical 1.5-2.5 hour rides and my Lobo is stufffed even more sausage like by this time, a little more space might make for a less tight and comfortable pack.

I do have a smaller 50 or 70oz? Camelback with the new generation divided resevoir for racing, and it does lay "ok" on my back with just 32 oz in it. But my understanding here is that Osprey has their bladder shape-retention figured out much better. Plus I hear that their quality control and thoughtful design often leave the other company lagging behind, so I figured I'd give Osprey a try.

So can anyone here help my choose between the above mentioned Ospreys?

I like the Raptor 10s hip belt pockets so that I might be able to retrieve my cell easily for a bootie call or get dumped, but might not the Viper 9's left strap mounted pocket suffice for this purpose? I'm not to crazy about the waistline strap idea and haven't been using it on my Lobo ( which is part of why it flops around so much). I like the Raptors external access tool pouch, but in all honesty I can't remember the last time I needed a tool while on the trail, knock on wood. The Syncros' Air Speed suspension is very intriguing, and again this is one area my Lobo isn't so great (though when tight as a sausage there is little contact surface with my back! LOL) I ride in Florida and ventilation is a big concern. All of these packs_ appear_ bigger and wider than a Lobo, but hopefully they have designed in cooling that makes up for potential smotherage.

Suggestions, opinions or user feedback? Any other brands or models I should consider?
Thanks!


----------



## spn4125 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the Raptor 10 and love it, it is just the right size not too big not too small. I even take the pack with me on short day hikes sometimes because I prefer the hydration bladder over my camelbak badder. Osprey quality is top notch as well.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

spn4125 said:


> I have the Raptor 10 and love it, it is just the right size not too big not too small. I even take the pack with me on short day hikes sometimes because I prefer the hydration bladder over my camelbak badder. Osprey quality is top notch as well.


+1 here.

I think the new Raptor 10 is quite an improvement to the old model, and is the sweet spot in their MTB product line. I think they could eliminate the R-14 model as the 10 has better pocket arrangement, imho. I still prefer the CamelBak mouthpiece however. Wish there was a way to use it and still retain the magnet retention. :cryin:


----------



## AirKuhl (Jun 11, 2012)

Synchro 10 for me. Once you try the Air Speed suspension, any other design feels like an enormous wet clammy tongue on your back.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

AirKuhl said:


> Synchro 10 for me. Once you try the Air Speed suspension, any other design feels like an enormous wet clammy tongue on your back.


Exactly how my Lobo feels! LOL

Yea, the magnet thingy sounds good, but is the actual mouthpiece deficient? If the hose is the same ID one could use either Ospreys magnet/mouthpiece or Camelback mouthpiece, correct?


----------



## AirKuhl (Jun 11, 2012)

I love the magnet as I can grab a drink without taking my hands off the bars. Do I really NEED a drink that bad, maybe not. But there is a psychological value in that quick mouthful of water. I guess it's like having your dropper post lever next to your grip instead of under your seat.

Personally, I have no issues with the Osprey bite valve, works great for me. I don't miss my Camelback or anything. Probably just one of those things people get used to.


----------



## smallwine (Feb 18, 2008)

Went from the Camelbak Mule and Hawg to the Osprey Zealot 10. The Zealot is pretty sweet with good pockets and storage. Not too big, but large enough to hold enough stuff for a 6 hour ride. Bottom accessed tool pouch a bit cumbersome when in a hurry but it holds quite a bit and takes little to no room from the main storage. Two side pockets that can be reached while riding holds my food. A great back pocket holds my tube and knee pads. Cinches down real well when not fully loaded. Not on the list but definitely worth looking at.


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

Oooh, I just realized that the Raptor 6 has a 3 liter reservoir, not 2 l like the smallest Viper-5. The plot thickens.

And it begs the question- Does a larger pack allow for more even filling of the reservoir without barreling, even though the extra space is actually in the storage compartment not reservoir sleeve?
ie with a nearly full reservoir, might a Raptor 10 wear more comfortably than a Raptor 6 despite identical bladders??? Or for that matter, different sizes of any model with the same reservoir fit differently?


----------



## jarretk1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just went to the raptor 10 from a regular backpack and I am stoked I made the purchase. 3 liters so its bigger than most, size is perfect with enough room for everything I need, and I actually kind of like the waist straps. I thought the waist band would be annoying but after a few rides I enjoy it because the bag doesn't bounce around like my regular backpack did.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

Syncro 10 is great... I went with the Syncro purely for the air-friendly suspension on the back.


----------

